# Post a picture of your desktop.



## Michelle (Mar 1, 2007)

Rip's thread made me think of this. I remember seeing a thread like this on another board several years ago. Post a picture of your desktop.

Everyone is always surprised to see mine because it's so spartan. Thing is, I contend that having a bunch of icons on your desktop just makes it so you have to minimize everything to use them. So I have my most used programs at the top of my start menu where they never go away.

Anyway, here's mine. I'm counting on Fuz doing this and hope a bunch more people will too. It's fascinating to see what people use for backgrounds and what programs they use.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 1, 2007)

big picture of the boy as wallpaper - assorted icons: vpn for work, email, magic box  (rep for anyone who knows what that is), camera software(love love love my Canon S3 IS)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 1, 2007)

Could some one be so kind as to guide the not so tech savvy among us on how to do this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Wallpaper: Screenshot of a game I'm playing. Rep for who can tell which game...  

View attachment Desktop.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Could some one be so kind as to guide the not so tech savvy among us on how to do this?


Well, I pressed the "print"-button on my keyboard (saves a screenshot to your clipboard), opened my picture-editing software and inserted the pic from the clipboard. Afterwards, I resized it to fit the limitations of this board and saved it as "Screenshot".


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 1, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Everyone is always surprised to see mine because it's so spartan. Thing is, I contend that having a bunch of icons on your desktop just makes it so you have to minimize everything to use them. So I have my most used programs at the top of my start menu where they never go away.


You have XP, so you can hide all icons anyway and just have a blank desktop:

I'll post MY desktop when Imageshack decides to work again. 

View attachment hide.jpg


----------



## Michelle (Mar 1, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Could some one be so kind as to guide the not so tech savvy among us on how to do this?


 
If you don't have picture edinting software, you can also press "Print Screen" and paste it into Word or WordPad and then right click on the image and save it. But you will need to resize it. I'd be happy to resize it for you. Just PM me and I'll send you my email address if you need that.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 1, 2007)

EP - your background is wonderful and no surprise. :wubu: I recognized the VNP icons. I use those too.

Wolfie - your picture is so small I can't tell what most of hte icons are. And I have NO idea what the game is ... might it be Grand Theft Auto? (there IS a game named that, right?) No wait - it's a muscle car game, isn't it?

And Wag - I leave the recycle bin up there so I won't forget to empty it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I just posted this a few days ago on another thread... but it deserves to be aired again lol. When Dark Hart posted this pic of himself I just HAD to have it! I change my desktop image whenever a picture catches my eye. I usually end up with loads of stuff on my desktop, then clear it out weekly or so. 

View attachment darkhartjpegggg.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's my desktop.... I'm quite the Sopranos fan...obviously. I may change it again when I get bored.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 1, 2007)

I love xkcd.com


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Rip's thread made me think of this. I remember seeing a thread like this on another board several years ago. Post a picture of your desktop.
> 
> Everyone is always surprised to see mine because it's so spartan. Thing is, I contend that having a bunch of icons on your desktop just makes it so you have to minimize everything to use them. So I have my most used programs at the top of my start menu where they never go away.
> 
> Anyway, here's mine. I'm counting on Fuz doing this and hope a bunch more people will too. It's fascinating to see what people use for backgrounds and what programs they use.



Gadzooks! That's a sparse desktop. I like to keep the icons to one or two columns, and if it reaches three, I'll condense. I know I can hide all, but I tend to use the icons I have alot.

Our Dept secretary likes to have her screen filled with icons. She knows it drives the programmers NUTS!

I use dual monitors at work (one monitor at home for Dims), so It will be hard to show you my desktop and the wallpaper in the same shot... but I'll try.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

This is a thumbnail of my dual screen wallpaper (normal size 2560x1024)






BTW, if you have dual screen, or tri screen, this website is a good place to look for awesome wallpaper: http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 1, 2007)

Very boring.... but ohhhhh, if you could see inside the "AnnMarie's Stuff" folder.



I'll post one of my Mac in a while... have to go grab it when I get a chance. 

View attachment dsktp.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/



I knew that looked familiar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I knew that looked familiar.



Yep Yep, I still have my winter wallpaper up. (I haven't found a good spring-y looking one.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

I was about to capture mine when I realized crap! I never use any of those icons. So I was about to clean them off, but then I decided that was cheating.


----------



## cnk2cav (Mar 1, 2007)

well, it's telling me i haven't participated in a while, so figured i'd give this a try, but i couldn't seem figure out the whole print screen stuff, so i just took a pic of my desktop :doh: 

View attachment IMG_0650.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I was about to capture mine when I realized crap! I never use any of those icons. So I was about to clean them off, but then I decided that was cheating.




LOL, you over thought this!  Just snap a shot of it!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, you over thought this!  Just snap a shot of it!!




ok ok, here goes. I hardly use ANY of this. lol

View attachment desktop.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Notice one of the "dead" icons is a link to the official time.


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay, who else has tried to click on other people's icons?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, who else has tried to click on other people's icons?



Raises hand. :doh: :blush:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 1, 2007)

My icons are boring, and it was easier just to dig up and resize the picture I use for my desktop/wallpaper (is there a difference?).

I used to change them every month or so, but I've been using this for at least 8 months now.

Taken somewhere in British Columbia in summer of 2005: 

View attachment Tunnel To Nowhere (small).jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

That's kinda cool... and old "daylighted" tunnel.


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2007)

..........


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> That's kinda cool... and old "daylighted" tunnel.



Any idea of how...or WHY...they do that?

I should have known someone would have seen something like this before. It's the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine currently has fairy land on it... though I do change it to different fairy/powerful woman images from time to time  





I have the "windowblinds" program installed so it makes my settings look different than normal windows settings. This one is called "in the garden"- goes along nice with my fairy tale themes


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Notice one of the "dead" icons is a link to the official time.



Actually, the icon works. I just tested it when you said that and got this:

View attachment ustime.jpg​

Then when I closed it and looked at my desktop - the icon for TIME was new. Magic  

View attachment newdesktop.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if your mIRC link still works.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Well I just posted this a few days ago on another thread... but it deserves to be aired again lol. When Dark Hart posted this pic of himself I just HAD to have it! I change my desktop image whenever a picture catches my eye. I usually end up with loads of stuff on my desktop, then clear it out weekly or so.



I would rep you again for this if I could at this time.....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I wonder if your mIRC link still works.



I _said_ the stuff was old! 

I never throw anything out.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 1, 2007)

i just have this delicious pic of Bear Grylls. I am completely smitten.:smitten: Man vs. Wild on Discovery.




:eat2:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 1, 2007)

I know...I know...I'm a sap


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Any idea of how...or WHY...they do that?
> 
> I should have known someone would have seen something like this before. It's the only one I've ever seen.



I'm a Trains Addict.  Most old single track tunnels will be "daylighted", or the mountain dug away to allow for more tracks, or if a derailed train caught fire and burned the wood supports. This picture is very interesting because the tunnel itself is intact, while the mountain above it is missing. Is this the only shot you have of this?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> i just have this delicious pic of Bear Grylls. I am completely smitten.:smitten: Man vs. Wild on Discovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to lick chocolate syrup from his naval now.......


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I know...I know...I'm a sap.



But I'm sure there's a method to your madness.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah...sure there is!


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want to lick chocolate syrup from his naval now.......



isnt he gorgeous? I watch every episode in hopes that he'll get wet and utter those magic words "I need to get out of these wet clothes." mmmmmm:smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's mine. I recently replaced a photo of a cat wearing a hat for this fave pic.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 1, 2007)

Them two guys are SO HOT!! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Them two guys are SO HOT!! :wubu:



I'm left with the impression that you are a real serious gamer.


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 2, 2007)

Myself and my little coconut girl...ain't she gawgessss? :wubu:


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I pressed the "print"-button on my keyboard (saves a screenshot to your clipboard), opened my picture-editing software and inserted the pic from the clipboard. Afterwards, I resized it to fit the limitations of this board and saved it as "Screenshot".



Umm why dont you show me how to do brain surgery I am sure it would be alot easier than this LOL.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm left with the impression that you are a real serious gamer.



Me? Nah. Never.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Well I just posted this a few days ago on another thread... but it deserves to be aired again lol. When Dark Hart posted this pic of himself I just HAD to have it! I change my desktop image whenever a picture catches my eye. I usually end up with loads of stuff on my desktop, then clear it out weekly or so.



Girl what good taste you have.. He is a hunk thats for sure *drooling*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 2, 2007)

Heh. :batting:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm a Trains Addict.  Most old single track tunnels will be "daylighted", or the mountain dug away to allow for more tracks, or if a derailed train caught fire and burned the wood supports. This picture is very interesting because the tunnel itself is intact, while the mountain above it is missing. Is this the only shot you have of this?



Yep, just the one picture, taken from the car.

It's somewhere along Highway 3, the Crow's Nest Highway.



It's the mystery of it that makes me keep this as my background.



By the way...I'm a sucker for F7s... 

View attachment F7 moon.jpg


View attachment F7 night station.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 2, 2007)

a photo taken in my favorite city a few years back...how i long for rita's and the rodin museum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Michelle said:


> EP - your background is wonderful and no surprise. :wubu: I recognized the VNP icons. I use those too.
> 
> Wolfie - your picture is so small I can't tell what most of hte icons are. And I have NO idea what the game is ... might it be Grand Theft Auto? (there IS a game named that, right?) No wait - it's a muscle car game, isn't it?
> 
> And Wag - I leave the recycle bin up there so I won't forget to empty it.


I'll try it again... It's a thumbnail.Click on it for bigger version.


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2007)

It's a fractal I made recently.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2007)

21 tabs in FireFox AND a game of Freecell. How do you women do that?


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2007)

ADD. Seriously.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2007)

Names of two photo files changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine is an art piece that I made in photoshop. I like to have a clean desktop..no more than this number of icons. 

Of course, photoshop is always open, just for those times when something strikes my fancy. (i.e. making MfDoom's bulge bigger.  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Interesting... I counted 12 Firefox users so far... 
Out of 20 pics that showed the Browser... 
One MacOSX... 
The rest either IE or no-show...


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 2, 2007)

Since I work in the computer lab here is a pic of the kids desktops that I can view from my PC and then my desktop... 

View attachment kidsdesktops.jpg


View attachment mydesktop.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2007)

I hate hate hate having messy icons everywhere....I pin things to my start menu of have them in my icon tray....but shortcuts are not for me I like simplicity....and my wallpaper changes all the time


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll try it again... It's a thumbnail.Click on it for bigger version.



Ok...is it Grand Turismo 4?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Ok...is it Grand Turismo 4?


Nope. Sorry. And it isn't GTA, either. 
And, as a little hint, there aren't only muscle cars in that game...


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 2, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Mine is an art piece that I made in photoshop.



Krissy, that's beautiful. I love it.


----------



## jamie (Mar 2, 2007)

I have two screens at work... my laptop screen at home has a picture of Jim from the office .

Here is the left screen - the one I mainly look at:







Here is the right screen - the one I use when I have to do coding or database stuff:






The photo is one I took when we were on vacation last year at the Land Between the Lakes in southern Kentucky. I am sure there is a way to make the screens different or one big photo like on Fuzzy's, but I haven't had time to fiddle with it much. I like to keep as few icons on there as possible and now I can keep all my remote location links to the right and out of the way.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Nope. Sorry. And it isn't GTA, either.
> And, as a little hint, there aren't only muscle cars in that game...



Midnight Auto Club ?


----------



## panhype (Mar 2, 2007)

Same here, just the Mac equivalent. Also i never shut down my comp, sometimes for months, unless major updates demand a restart. Everything strictly functional, with tons of aps running and jammed into the dock :huh: Ok, to spice things up a bit i've loaded my armada of widgets... i wonna know how the weather is at my friends' places 


Michelle said:


> [...]
> Everyone is always surprised to see mine because it's so spartan. Thing is, I contend that having a bunch of icons on your desktop just makes it so you have to minimize everything to use them. So I have my most used programs at the top of my start menu where they never go away.
> [...]



View attachment desktop-07-03-02_rs.jpg


----------



## blue_eyes (Mar 2, 2007)

this is mine lol I made the pic in photoshop as a joke for my mom and sister who were always using my laptop boy were they shocked when they opened it up and saw that lmao


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 2, 2007)

what can I say? I love me some jager!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 2, 2007)

I think i win the award for first Vista desktop posted LOL

Mike


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2007)

HE CHEATS!!!!!!!!! lol. He spent like 20 minutes picking the perfect wallpaper so everyone would think he is cool, lol. LOL!!!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I think i win the award for first Vista desktop posted LOL
> 
> Mike



Uhhhhrgh. It gives me this urge to go out and rent "Tron."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> HE CHEATS!!!!!!!!! lol. He spent like 20 minutes picking the perfect wallpaper so everyone would think he is cool, lol. LOL!!!!



Lies!!! Its all LIES!!!!

Of course, if we'd had this post 6 months ago, I'd have looked hella cool with Vista RC1, if it had been stable enough to take a screengrab....


----------



## panhype (Mar 2, 2007)

Ha ! Looks like i must come up with a Mac OS 10.5 (Leopard) capture now 


fatchicksrockuk said:


> Lies!!! Its all LIES!!!!
> 
> Of course, if we'd had this post 6 months ago, I'd have looked hella cool with Vista RC1, if it had been stable enough to take a screengrab....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2007)

I had to change mine, since it doesn't feel like the dead of winter anymore.
How about a 2007 Shelby GT500?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2007)

jamie said:


> I have two screens at work... my laptop screen at home has a picture of Jim from the office .
> 
> The photo is one I took when we were on vacation last year at the Land Between the Lakes in southern Kentucky. I am sure there is a way to make the screens different or one big photo like on Fuzzy's, but I haven't had time to fiddle with it much. I like to keep as few icons on there as possible and now I can keep all my remote location links to the right and out of the way.



Just take the horizontal resolution you're using and multiply by 2 and keep the height. So if your settings are for 1280 x 1024, re-size an image to 2560x1024. Or go to a site like www.digitalblasphemy.com and download several that are already at the size. *The secret is:* The default position for wallpaper is either Centered, or Stretched. You want to use Tile, and the rest of the picture will show up on other screen. 

Have Fun.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought it was time to customize my desktop. Unfortunately this pic is only 20kb (FT? Are you listening? Do you have it bigger?)

View attachment desktopcougar.jpg​


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> How about a 2007 Shelby GT500?



Yes please. One for me... to go.


----------



## Donna (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's mine....been a while since I had to do a screen cap, I nearly forgot how.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I had to change mine, since it doesn't feel like the dead of winter anymore.
> How about a 2007 Shelby GT500?
> 
> *image*



<drools on self......then embarrassedly, drools some more>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I had to change mine, since it doesn't feel like the dead of winter anymore.
> How about a 2007 Shelby GT500?



Chrysler's response to those old school style Mustangs that Ford has been putting out?

Hate to say it, but I'm sticking with the Ford......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chrysler's response to those old school style Mustangs that Ford has been putting out?
> 
> Hate to say it, but I'm sticking with the Ford......


Chrysler's response? :huh: Er... Haven't seen the Challenger in this thread, yet...


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay! Hehe...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 2, 2007)

My old PC had a really cool Universal Monsters one. Now I'm just using the Leonardo da Vinci theme that came with my PC.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 2, 2007)

bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)



Either you have way too much time on your hands to have the most obscure desktop, or you really like having everything ON your desktop...
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 2, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)



Oh my......


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Chrysler's response? :huh: Er... Haven't seen the Challenger in this thread, yet...



Ask, and ye shall receive

(now if only I could receive an '08 Challenger...)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 3, 2007)

This pic is on my desktop.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 3, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Either you have way too much time on your hands to have the most obscure desktop, or you really like having everything ON your desktop...
> Hmmmmmmmm



Naw, it's just a freakin sty, I'm sorry to say. I've gotten very used to saving things to my desktop so that they're "easy to find," but that MO works for only about a day until this happens. Just terrible.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Naw, it's just a freakin sty, I'm sorry to say. I've gotten very used to saving things to my desktop so that they're "easy to find," but that MO works for only about a day until this happens. Just terrible.



Oh believe me, I can tell. 
Kudos to you for being that ambitious on trying to find things!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 3, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Oh believe me, I can tell.
> Kudos to you for being that ambitious on trying to find things!



I'm ruthless with the command-F function. And there really is a bikini photo there, I just can't...find it. Hah.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)


 
Sorry - I laughed (and even did the under-the-breath "wow"). 

I declare you the winner of this thread, Liz. Not sure what sort of winner, but winner, nevertheless, and because I started the thread, I can do that. You now are, and always will be, the Desktop Queen in my eyes.

Thanks for participating everyone. Fun to see this stuff.


----------



## panhype (Mar 3, 2007)

Lordy! No, i don't laugh  From loooongg field studies i was under the impression that it's the Windows users who have the cluttered desktops usually while the Mac users would use folders to fight clutter. I mean you have the side panel on Mac folders making navigation so much easier. Now you've proven me wrong  haha. Ok, i can see.. Spotlight (command+F) is a quite instant way for finding things too 

Definitely a work of art, your desktop. Kinda reminds me of Kurt Schwitters and his famous MERZbau :smitten:


liz (di-va) said:


> bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)


I'd say in the lower right corner...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd say in the lower right corner...


Okay, you found it, but it was actually a trick question; there are three. :huh: Hee!


----------



## panhype (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, maybe i'll win the silver medal with this one 
No kidding, this is the current (dead) self-presentation of my PC  

View attachment P3020270_crSW.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, you found it, but it was actually a trick question; there are three. :huh: Hee!


Well...







What do you say?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try, but nope.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Mar 3, 2007)

Liz, how do you function with all of those icons on your desktop? I wouldnt' be able to find anything.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> bonus points if you can spot the bikini photo somewhere on the desktop! hah! (not)



My God... Its full of stars...


----------



## panhype (Mar 3, 2007)

I can see that she she finds her files very instantly (and you would too, Tina). She only must vaguely remember the file names. Then she hits *comand (apple key) +F* which opens Spotlight (= Search with instant results), there she types f. ex. bikin and at the same second she will have all the files containing that letter string popping up in her folder. Windows Vista has that feature integrated now too (and it's actually the only one making me to want it, if it weren't that expensive - but that would be a completely different discussion). 


Tina said:


> Liz, how do you function with all of those icons on your desktop? I wouldnt' be able to find anything.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 3, 2007)

Bikini photos


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 3, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Bikini photos



hehehe....wrong, wrong! both of y'all. the suprise answer is below. (Mmmmm....stretched-out re-sized rendered-meaningless pixels. Mmm.) And I find things, Tina, by, um...well, having to look too much. Lots of command-F, sorting out folders differently (command-1/-2/-3), I dunno what. I have to traffick a lot of art in at my day job, so I guess I'm kinda used to the chaos? It's terrible. I also one of those people that'd rather have the mess on the floor than stuffed in the drawers. I actually find that more confusing.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's mine, kindly de-sized by thread queen Michelle. Thanks, M. 

Some programs that I don't use but haven't quite decided if they're useless. Most of the clutter is loose jpegs I use to annoy you kind folks at Dim. Don Johnson galore, the chicken photo stolen from SoVerySoft, canoodle & geoduck, and my "dating stegosaurus" pic for VanilaGorila. 

View attachment rsdesk.jpg


----------



## panhype (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice attempt of alligning them  I see also some inspiration of my recent one, the black one 


Santaclear said:


> ..
> 
> Some programs that I don't use ....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... the chicken photo stolen from SoVerySoft...



I've always been glad that my chicken went to a good home.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 5, 2007)

You're welcome, R.

I'm having trouble here. I crowed Liz the Desktop Queen, but I'm trying to figure out whether to crown Panhype or Anta the Desktop King. I think I have to give the nod to Anta simply because Pan's is so organized and makes so much sense.

So here's to King Anta and Queen Liz. Will the two of you be throwing a reception for all of us? Whatcha gonna wear? What kind of hors d'oeuvres will you be serving?

Honorable mention to everyone else. Thanks for taking the time to post up your desktop. It was lots of fun to see them.

p.s. TFG - I _love_ that picture of the cat


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 5, 2007)

My Little Bella and my family holding her accept for my sister, she seems to always be hiding form getting her picture taken with her. She is now 1 month and 2 days old. I can't wait to go see her again, hopefully really soon!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I'm having trouble here. I crowed Liz the Desktop Queen, but I'm trying to figure out whether to crown Panhype or Anta the Desktop King. I think I have to give the nod to Anta simply because Pan's is so organized and makes so much sense.
> So here's to King Anta and Queen Liz. Will the two of you be throwing a reception for all of us? Whatcha gonna wear? What kind of hors d'oeuvres will you be serving?
> Honorable mention to everyone else. Thanks for taking the time to post up your desktop. It was lots of fun to see them.



Michelle! *sniff* The honor. Well, I'm not sure about the King, but as party favors I thought we could hand out .jpegs of my work desktop, which is even prettier (mmm...messy):


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 5, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Michelle! *sniff* The honor. Well, I'm not sure about the King, but as party favors I thought we could hand out .jpegs of my work desktop, which is even prettier (mmm...messy):



   If only all Texans were that hot (referencing to our President).


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 6, 2007)

Michelle said:


> You're welcome, R.
> I'm having trouble here. I crowed Liz the Desktop Queen, but I'm trying to figure out whether to crown Panhype or Anta the Desktop King. I think I have to give the nod to Anta simply because Pan's is so organized and makes so much sense.
> So here's to King Anta and Queen Liz. Will the two of you be throwing a reception for all of us? Whatcha gonna wear? What kind of hors d'oeuvres will you be serving?
> Honorable mention to everyone else. Thanks for taking the time to post up your desktop. It was lots of fun to see them.
> p.s. TFG - I _love_ that picture of the cat



Thanks, Michelle. I haven't spoken with Liz on this yet but I'm gonna throw a spyware party and of course all you icons are invited. I'm too sleepy now to plan for garb or hors d'oeuvres (I just copied your spelling.) 

View attachment rsdesk.jpg


----------



## panhype (Mar 6, 2007)

Michelle said:


> ..
> I'm having trouble here. I crowed Liz the Desktop Queen, but I'm trying to figure out whether to crown Panhype or Anta the Desktop King. I think I have to give the nod to Anta simply because Pan's is so organized and makes so much sense.
> ...



Wot  lol Y'ah... a nomination is SOMETHING too  Liz + Santa however are the true champions ! *pours a magnum bottle over the heads of Liz + Santa*


----------



## panhype (Mar 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... I'm gonna throw a spyware party and of course all you icons are invited. ...


Ok, in that case i'll wait with fixing my PC


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2007)

Late to the party, but here's mine anyway (at work)...boring and simple. Besides, I'm just here for the goodies. View attachment 16187


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is my desktop, nicely clean, because my DH wiped out my hard drive and recovered my PC. It was such a mess; I forgot to write down all my favorite web sites. 

View attachment destop image (512 x 384).jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2007)

here's mine. It's a picture of my family on a HUGE fallen tree at Big Trees I blurred out their faces since I'd rather not post their faces for the world to see  

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 6, 2007)

This is my laptop. I change the background every couple of weeks. I have a different background on my desktop, which I also change frequently. I get bored easily  

View attachment mydesktop.jpg


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 6, 2007)

and here's my desktop. I know, sappy but what can I say! 

View attachment desktop.JPG


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 6, 2007)

You know, it's been a really rough stretch, ok?


----------



## Michelle (Mar 6, 2007)

I noticed several of you have an icon that looks like road kill. What is it for? (see below for example off Fuzz's desktop)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Thanks, Michelle. I haven't spoken with Liz on this yet but I'm gonna throw a spyware party and of course all you icons are invited. I'm too sleepy now to plan for garb or hors d'oeuvres (I just copied your spelling.)



This is gonna be really fun. I'm picturing a lot of rectangular flat costumes with folded-over corners.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 6, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I noticed several of you have an icon that looks like road kill. What is it for? (see below for example off Fuzz's desktop)



Super-Porn?


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 6, 2007)

That's the icon for IrfanView, a freeware photo viewer/manipulation prog.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> and here's my desktop. I know, sappy but what can I say!



Cin, he looks much cuter in the desktop pic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2007)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Little Bella and my family holding her accept for my sister, she seems to always be hiding form getting her picture taken with her. She is now 1 month and 2 days old. I can't wait to go see her again, hopefully really soon!



****Cutest Desktop Award!!!****


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok ok, here goes. I hardly use ANY of this. lol
> 
> View attachment 16019​



Hey, SVS! You need to ditch that "Dell" wallpaper and put up a nice picture! Maybe a pic of something yummy, to suit your foodee self?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hey, SVS! You need to ditch that "Dell" wallpaper and put up a nice picture! Maybe a pic of something yummy, to suit your foodee self?



You're right!! I will give it some thought and post the result


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 6, 2007)

Whoops! As I actually READ the thread, I noticed that you have customized your desktop, SVS! Sorry!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Whoops! As I actually READ the thread, I noticed that you have customized your desktop, SVS! Sorry!



Naw, it's back to Dell. The FT drawing was too low res, sadly. I think a foodie pic is an excellent idea.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> You're right!! I will give it some thought and post the result



May I suggest Brenda's Eggplant parm photo? I was SO tempted to have it as mine, but I just couldn't bear to part with my lovely cake yet


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> May I suggest Brenda's Eggplant parm photo? I was SO tempted to have it as mine, but I just couldn't bear to part with my lovely cake yet



hehe!! it looks gorgeous! I will know when I have the right pic. You'll see.

(Brenda's eggplant parm pic forced me to have lasagna tonite!)


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> hehe!! it looks gorgeous! I will know when I have the right pic. You'll see.
> 
> (Brenda's eggplant parm pic forced me to have lasagna tonite!)



I'm-a just gonna put my vote in for the Philly Cheesesteak Cake. That's a foodee novelty.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm-a just gonna put my vote in for the Philly Cheesesteak Cake. That's a foodee novelty.



it was amazingly cool. but...nope...I'll know the right pic when I see it!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 8, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> ****Cutest Desktop Award!!!****



THANK YOU FUZZY!!!!
I think so myself!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a picture of my baby on my desktop. We are separated by quite a distance (he's in the UK, I'm in the US), so it's really rather bittersweet every time I look at it...

Here's a shot of him whilst we were chatting on the phone (he's trying in vain, it seems, to catch a trans-Atlantic glimpse of me)... 





_*Sigh*_


Lala


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 16, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Rip's thread made me think of this. I remember seeing a thread like this on another board several years ago. Post a picture of your desktop.







​
Oh - you meant my computer desktop?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 16, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 16, 2007)

Picture I just got from a friend. LOVES IT.

View attachment dt.JPG


----------



## Tooz (Mar 16, 2007)

I took that picture in Boston. ^w^


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Picture I just got from a friend. LOVES IT.
> 
> View attachment 16562



Is that Bald Head Cliff in Ogunquit, ME?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

I've got a new wallpaper...


----------



## arcade_perfect (Mar 29, 2007)

Casino Royale is such a cool film  

a_p 

View attachment Desktop dims.jpg


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

Today.....


----------



## T_Devil (Nov 15, 2007)

Enjoy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, it *is* my desktop.






Vick, see anything familiar?


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 15, 2007)

I happen to be a BIG Danny Phantom fan! So it makes sense for this to be my favorite desktop!


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, so I'm an ElectroTechnoNerd, here's mine.


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is my cluttered desktop. The image was created by my friend, Mindy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

Who could have guessed?  

View attachment A desktop.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's mine. the photo is one i took of some flowers i got for mothers day from my parents. I had to capture the pretty flowers on camera  And I try to have as few icons on my desktop as possible. 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 15, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I happen to be a BIG Danny Phantom fan! So it makes sense for this to be my favorite desktop!



I like danny phantom too


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who could have guessed?



Are you suggesting that you like fairies? Crazy.


----------



## Ash (Nov 15, 2007)

View attachment desktop.jpg

"Alley by the Lake" by Leonid Afremov


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 16, 2007)

My latest desktop...very festive lol


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 16, 2007)

T_Devil said:


> Enjoy Thanksgiving!



Awesomeness


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 30803
> 
> "Alley by the Lake" by Leonid Afremov



Hey! I recognise that picture from someplace!


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 30803
> 
> "Alley by the Lake" by Leonid Afremov



OMG, Ashley, that mix of complementary colors makes my head spin in a wonderful way. I ADORE that! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 16, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 30803
> 
> "Alley by the Lake" by Leonid Afremov



how can you get anything done w/that as your background? that's one dynamic painting...i'd go on about it but i doubt anyone's tryin to hear me ramble on.


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

Clash, I went on about it to him at Deviant Art. Doubt he'll read it, but I had to do it anyway.  I googled him and he has a page there. Beautiful stuff that really tickles my optic nerve.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jamie (Nov 16, 2007)

I like her "fixed" hand. Pictures of statues are soothing.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's mine. It looks very familiar but I can't think why... I had no idea how to do a desktop photo on a mac, but nevermind... 

View attachment Untitled 2.jpg


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 16, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Here's mine. It looks very familiar but I can't think why... I had no idea how to do a desktop photo on a mac, but nevermind...


 Go to Apple Menu -> System preference -> Keyboard & Mouse...you can set a shortcut key to save the desktop as a file 

Mike


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2007)

I have loved seeing everyone's desktops. Here is a screenshot of my 24" iMac's desktop.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2007)

Not the desktop, but the current wallpaper.

I find it very clean and undistracting.

Anyone who can guess what this is a picture of, and how it was done, will receive *FIVE DOLLARS!*
. 

View attachment No Object 500 X 375.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2007)

View attachment desktop2-sm2.jpg



I wish I had my desktop from work. I'll post that next week. This is home.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Not the desktop, but the current wallpaper.
> 
> I find it very clean and undistracting.
> 
> ...



I think it's a closeup of my blouse and it was done...when I wasn't looking? LOL

View attachment Me-crop.jpg​


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 17, 2007)

A very clean and "bland" desktop picture for me. But, that is what I want right now.  I always keep my desktop free of too many icons. And, right now, I want a Mac [hence the RocketDock]. 

View attachment DesktopChimpi.jpg


----------



## swordchick (Nov 17, 2007)

I found this beautiful image of the London Eye for my desktop.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 30803
> 
> "Alley by the Lake" by Leonid Afremov



Your desktop is lovely, Ashley. I might steal it later if I can find it. But for now, ice cream.

View attachment 30902


It's okay to be jealous.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> I have loved seeing everyone's desktops. Here is a screenshot of my 24" iMac's desktop.



I want a 24" iMac too!! wahhh!!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got a serious thing for graffiti style/street art, so this had to be rockin as mine ^_^


----------



## Suze (Nov 17, 2007)

beautiful swordchick!

it's a pic of the necklaces i recently bought on ebay nothing special, but i have them there until they arrive. 

View attachment ebhaaay.jpg


----------



## Ash (Nov 17, 2007)

susieQ said:


> beautiful swordchick!
> 
> it's a pic of the necklaces i recently bought on ebay nothing special, but i have them there until they arrive.



Those aren't made of Aqua Beads are they?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, if they are - make sure you don't eat them. You know, in case you were planning on that.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's mine. A pretty rose....like me. 

n'yar 

View attachment desktop.JPG


----------



## Suze (Nov 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Those aren't made of Aqua Beads are they?



Correct! Geeky isnt it? I just hope they wont fall apart. The seller said they were quite solid though.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, if they are - make sure you don't eat them. You know, in case you were planning on that.



You never know what will happen if I get hungry, Beautiful. But I will try my best.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2007)

Susie, the only reason I said that is that those beads are big news over here - one brand of them was made of a chemical that, when eaten and digested, transforms into GHB (the date rape drug). Children have lost consciousness and been really injured by them. We're scared of the things now over here. LOL


----------



## Suze (Nov 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Susie, the only reason I said that is that those beads are big news over here - one brand of them was made of a chemical that, when eaten and digested, transforms into GHB (the date rape drug). Children have lost consciousness and been really injured by them. We're scared of the things now over here. LOL



Holy s***. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## b01 (Nov 19, 2007)

I took this out in front of my house, I was trying to improve my macro skills with a canon digital camera.






I'm pretty embarrassed with all the icon on the desktop. I don't even use them.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 19, 2007)

b01 said:


> I took this out in front of my house, I was trying to improve my macro skills with a canon digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, you're not bad with a macro.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 19, 2007)

Natch! I thought everyone was into world mind control by aliens! 

Uh, Ned, Ned Sonntag...maybe you could explain this...I feel a trance coming on..maybe it is alien mind control!!!!!!!!! Aieeeeeeee!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oooh, you're not bad with a macro.



I agree with that.  Very nice picture, b01.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Nov 19, 2007)

This is my desktop at home:




and this is my desktop at work:


----------



## b01 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks out.of.habit and Chimpi, that Canon Powershot 410 works great for an inexpensive camera. I originally bought it for taking pictures to use as textures in 3D studio Max.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Shout out to Chimpi for the Vista skin, love the black.


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to Justin for his directions on having the faux Vista look, and thanks to Tiffany for leaving me a trail of breadcrumbs so I could find them.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



Where's it from? What's it about? You can't post such an enigmatic picture without an explanation!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 21, 2007)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Desktops/Untitled.png

Link because mine is hueg.


----------



## Tina (Nov 21, 2007)

Orange Mage, what is that calendar thingie you have with the things to do there on your desktop? Does that software have alarms and alerts? I'm looking for a kind of scheduler that does that sort of thing, and of course, for free... Nice desktop art.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Desktops/Untitled.png
> 
> Link because mine is hueg.



Assuming that's Mac OS, how did you get your dock to look like that?? I want one! LOL


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 21, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Assuming that's Mac OS, how did you get your dock to look like that?? I want one! LOL



*RocketDock*


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 21, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *RocketDock*



Thank you!!!

Ok, now been to website, is Windows-only lol..Thanks still! I'll see if Donni wants it lol


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 22, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Assuming that's Mac OS, how did you get your dock to look like that?? I want one! LOL



It's Windows XP SP2. I'm running ObjectDock and the Calendar application is Rainlendar, which uses the standard .ics format for calendars. (Most apps with calendar function either use or can save as .ICS)

As for Macs...I'm not made of money, and I value my games and ability to right-click.


----------



## panhype (Nov 22, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> [...]
> As for Macs...I'm not made of money, and I value my games and ability to right-click.



Dude ! :doh: And i value my money and right-click since '96, on a Mac. I had been right-clicking before though


----------



## Undine (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a Jonathon Earl Bowser pic that I messed with.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 22, 2007)

A sample of what I have going on at my desk. Alex Ross cover for his Justice comic series (imagine that). 

View attachment as_desk.JPG


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh, nice, Admiral.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 23, 2007)

Like I said in the post your photo thread, this picture came out so cute I just had to upload put it as my desktop. For those who didn't read my incredibly awkward post there, it's my partner and I. In all of our awkward, quirky glory.


----------



## B-Enhanced (Nov 23, 2007)

My daughter at the Museum of Modern Art 

View attachment MoMA.jpg


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Nov 23, 2007)

Here it is....

This if my FAVORITE photo of my husband (Wrestlingguy) and I. 

View attachment desk top.jpg


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd post a pic of mine, but I don't have a clue as to how


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 23, 2007)

sorry about the big-ness. i dont have PS on my laptop 
View attachment 31267


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2007)

Take a look right here.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I changed my desktop to a photo of the palm of a hand with a heart-shaped birth mark in the middle. It's very cute.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 9, 2007)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> Here it is....
> 
> This if my FAVORITE photo of my husband (Wrestlingguy) and I.



AWWWWWWWWW! How precious! 

I know I posted my desktop already... but I changed it at the beginning of the month to make it more festive for the holidays!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 9, 2007)

:wubu::blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2007)

My current desktop


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 9, 2007)

My work desktop - with my new (obscene) 22 inch monitor


View attachment desktop-screenshot-sm.jpg​


----------



## southernfa (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, it's not quite the desktop but a shot from my current screen-saver. 
BTW, that's what Mt Doom really looks like. 

View attachment 00022.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 9, 2007)

my at home desktop






my work desktop


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

Just a pic of my wallpaper.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> My work desktop - with my new (obscene) 22 inch monitor



Big monitors rule! I have a 22" at home and I love it, makes it so much easier to set my font up BIG and see lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't use desktop icons so there's no point in taking a screenshot.

Here's a bunch of desktop backgrounds I use, though.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

and 10 more:
























I also have the Beatles album covers, and the menu screens from the 6 NES Mega Man games if people want to see those.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> and 10 more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a nerd? lol

Just kidding! I see that you're a Nintendo fan! That's awesome! Nintendo 4-EVA!!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

SOMEBODY wants Mega Man desktops


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 10, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> SOMEBODY wants Mega Man desktops



Mark has ganked your Megaman Desktops.  Many thanks!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

los beatles, 1962-1966:













[URL=http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=liveatthebbcsb6.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaand 1967-1970:



















that's just about it, but I've been experimenting with a desktop based on the "WAR IS OVER" signs...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2007)

Winter Time Work Dual Screen Desktop  

View attachment desktop2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's my Christmas desktop. I found it by googling something like "sparkling Christmas lights."

View attachment desktop12-7.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2007)

My work desktop. The picture is one I took last week.


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 12, 2007)

My Christmas Desktop


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2007)

T_Devil said:


> My Christmas Desktop



OMG I love it!!!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> :wubu::blush:



Damn, and ya kept the Toil signature on it. That is pure, gracious class Rebecca. And flattering as all heck. :wubu:


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2007)

BAM!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 13, 2007)

T_Devil said:


> My Christmas Desktop



Oooooh... I like this one!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 13, 2007)

This is My Desk Top. We have Duel Screens So I wanted to show off the two recent pictures of my Niece Bella. She is Now 10 Months. She had surgery last month on the 27 to correct her left eye muscle. It worked because she use to cross the left eye in really bad. There ya Go! She is Our Beauty!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 13, 2007)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> This is My Desk Top. We have Duel Screens So I wanted to show off the two recent pictures of my Niece Bella. She is Now 10 Months. She had surgery last month on the 27 to correct her left eye muscle. It worked because she use to cross the left eye in really bad. There ya Go! She is Our Beauty!



She's Adoooooorable!  What a great photo for your desktop!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank You...The Family thinks so too... She lives 4 hrs away so I don't get to see her that often but I keep her on my desk top. So if I am down or upset I look at her and it brings a smile to my face. I love her to death. We just got to see my Family for Thanksgiving and I didn't want to leave. She makes me wanna be a Mommy! (It's ok Chimpi baby Don't freak out, I am not ready for Full Mommy duties just yet soon tho!)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 13, 2007)

I love penguins


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> This is My Desk Top. We have Duel Screens So I wanted to show off the two recent pictures of my Niece Bella. She is Now 10 Months. She had surgery last month on the 27 to correct her left eye muscle. It worked because she use to cross the left eye in really bad. There ya Go! She is Our Beauty!



My twins just saw this pic flash across my monitor and they immediately wanted to know who the cute baby in the pic is


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 13, 2007)

View attachment screen.jpg


I love the colors in this one.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My twins just saw this pic flash across my monitor and they immediately wanted to know who the cute baby in the pic is



Aww How cute....She is a charter...She is one smart 10 month old, she unbuckles her car seat and she fond the peppermint patties and got caught with her hand in the cookie Jar..She is something else.


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 13, 2007)

My current background of an image I did awhile back.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 14, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> My current background of an image I did awhile back.



You made this? How? I like.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 14, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Are you a nerd? lol



Hey, you've just broken Dimensions' #1 cardinal rule bmann which is, _game boys with Pokemon obsessions are not allowed to call others nerds_.


----------



## Tina (Dec 14, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> You made this? How? I like.


Looks like Poser, Les.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 17, 2007)

OK So My Mom has a Blog..She post just about everyday. This is a product of her post and that is my Mom on the right holding Bella in one of the outfits Justin and I gave her. Enjoy! Also Her playing with the tree, I will have to load some photos of my moms house. Seeing as I don't think we will be decorating this year... =(
I will leave a link to her Blog if anyone would like to go and check it out.
http://sugar-queens-dream.blogspot.com/


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 18, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Hey, you've just broken Dimensions' #1 cardinal rule bmann which is, _game boys with Pokemon obsessions are not allowed to call others nerds_.



It's not my fault... I grew with Pokemon! It's a part of me now... I don't have a problem, okay?!


----------



## KurvyKaytee (Dec 18, 2007)

Gloomy Bear!

I guess maybe I should start looking for something a bit more seasonal...

:]


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 18, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> You made this? How? I like.




I did it with Poser and Photoshop. And thank you.


----------



## SummerG (Dec 18, 2007)

My desktop... cleaned it up recently.. usually has a million files all over the place, and once it gets crowded i throw them all in a folder. it's how i "organize" my real stuff too, lol.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 18, 2007)

A photo I took of a beloved stuffed cow the other day. 

View attachment screen1.jpg


(You can actually see my reflection in his eye. Cool.)


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's mine - scaled to half size and I'm sure it's still going to be huge-o-mongo... ah well!  

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 18, 2007)

My Desktop.

Wallpaper - scans of artwork by artist Al Davidson http://www.astralgypsy.com/

Left Monitor: John Constantine from Hellblazer 
Right Monitor: Death from Sandman

S.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 18, 2007)

here's mine...kinda boring but I took the picture myself last summer in beautiful Sullivan County NY. Anybody else use reason? (the program, not the thing. I know I don't use THAT...well, hardly ever). 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Dec 18, 2007)

Sexy men, natch.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's mine - scaled to half size and I'm sure it's still going to be huge-o-mongo... ah well!



Another clever Target ad. 

oops. sorry. never mind


----------



## panhype (Dec 19, 2007)

What's going on here? Mac desktop posting time? 4 in a row, only interrupted by Crumbling ?


----------



## panhype (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, i give in and post mine as well


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 19, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ok, i give in and post mine as well



damn, I love that DT...

so intricate and complex!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 22, 2007)

It's almost Christmas so I got rid of my Christmas background. This one I love cos I love pink and I have a pink laptop, lol., YAY for pink sony vaios!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 31, 2008)

Tahdah! My desktop!

Lol, all of my friends say the image is freaky and they don't want to use my computer anymore


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2008)

What a lovely desktop. I love the frog. Too cute.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 31, 2008)

Paul said:


> What a lovely desktop. I love the frog. Too cute.



Aww, thank ya. I thought it was the greatest thing too.  I have this weird love for froggies. They're just too cute, no matter what.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 31, 2008)

vista & deery lou.






i'm kinda ocd about my desktop.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 31, 2008)

here's Mine


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> vista & deery lou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you like vista...i have it and i want my XP back:doh:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## mediaboy (Feb 1, 2008)

My desktop is a 3-dimensional cube floating in hyper space.

Linux (ubuntu) and compiz fuzion is pretty cool guys.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 1, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> My desktop is a 3-dimensional cube floating in hyper space.
> 
> Linux (ubuntu) and compiz fuzion is pretty cool guys.



I've heard of this and I think i saw it on G4 once or twice. One was a sphere though that you were actually inside.
Where did you get this? I always wanted to see if I could make my computer do this, or would you say it's for more high end computers?


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 1, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I've heard of this and I think i saw it on G4 once or twice. One was a sphere though that you were actually inside.
> Where did you get this? I always wanted to see if I could make my computer do this, or would you say it's for more high end computers?




The desktop cube runs under a program called compiz fuzion that is designed for linux.

It does a lot of very interesting things, I recommend you search youtube for linux and you will find several videos with very strange music that show off this awesome little suites capabilities.

Here is a link to a site which claims they have a program that can replicate the cube under a Windows environment
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/get-the-berylubuntu-desktop-cube-effect-for-windows/

I have never used the above linked program so please use it with extreme caution and in no way do I support its use or guarntee anything, the large print giveth and the small print taketh away.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 1, 2008)

ok but is there any benefit to having this on ones computer????


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 1, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> ok but is there any benefit to having this on ones computer????



Here is a comparison video of Vista and Compiz Fuzion.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ


I suppose you would need to have a lot of windows and have two or three projects open at the same time to really appreciate having four desktops on a cube.

Some times I will be writing home work, working on a C++ project, talking to a few people on pidgin, listening to music, ripping mp3's, and posting to dims/other forums all at once.

The way it usually breaks down is like this: One desktop has all my social apps; pidgin, myspace, forums, etc and then another window will have my compiler and a forum for C++ projects open. and then in the third window I will have open office and and or kcalc running and then in the last window I will have rhythm box juke box(linux itunes alternative) and a terminal window that runs my sftp server spitting out a streaming log of what people are downloading and who is downloading what.

So I suppose those are a few reasons why it is beneficial to have four desktop on a beautiful cube then one desktop with no cube.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 1, 2008)

mine, presently

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/2381/deskpa1.png


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 1, 2008)

well thats all and good, but i just rawk this set up


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 1, 2008)

chublover, how do you get the background image to overlap both screens? I have two monitors (nothing like your setup, though), but each monitor displays its own background (the same background on each). By the way, *Nice*!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> chublover, how do you get the background image to overlap both screens? I have two monitors (nothing like your setup, though), but each monitor displays its own background (the same background on each). By the way, *Nice*!



it all depends on what your graphics card can do/handle, i can have two separate images on either or one big one or two exact copies, down the to the mouse movement. i have a pretty beefy computer set up if you know graphics cards, i have a 8800 GTX


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 1, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Tahdah! My desktop!
> 
> Lol, all of my friends say the image is freaky and they don't want to use my computer anymore



haha is that opencanvas.,........? my god i havent used that in so long


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 1, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> haha is that opencanvas.,........? my god i havent used that in so long



Lol, yup! I love the program, even though I'm buttkiss at it. It's pretty much useless when using a mouse for any type of art...but it's still far better than MS Paint (unless doing pixel art ) and G.I.M.P. I love how the layers work, although I havent figured those out too well either. lol.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 2, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> well thats all and good, but i just rawk this set up



My goodness, I am quite jelouse, good sir. I am currently working on a laptop that has one fifth of the LCD screen dead from a lamp attack.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> My goodness, I am quite jelouse, good sir. I am currently working on a laptop that has one fifth of the LCD screen dead from a lamp attack.



i FREAKING love it. i do alot of 3D/game mod/photoshop stuff and i need the extra space because i have to have many things open at the same time. BELIEVE me, it helps to have the extra space when im building something and i have to see the pic and the 3D program and not have to switch between the two


----------



## troubadours (Feb 2, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> do you like vista...i have it and i want my XP back:doh:



i like vista! i dont have enough memory or whatever to do that aero shit which is the only thing that bums me out. but i love it.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 3, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> it all depends on what your graphics card can do/handle, i can have two separate images on either or one big one or two exact copies, down the to the mouse movement. i have a pretty beefy computer set up if you know graphics cards, i have a 8800 GTX



Nice video card. Lucky you! I've got a Sapphire Radeon X1900XT.
I keep checking my Catalyst Controller, and the only thing I can come up with is that you have to set your resolution to fit both monitors. Is that the case? If so, I will not go any higher because the two monitors I have do not support high enough refresh rates (yep, using two Cathode Ray Tube monitors). If not, then what might you suggest?
As of right now, I have the two exact images on either monitor.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

.......................................................................... 

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll post one of Mine as soon as I can remember how to save a screen pic :doh:


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 10, 2008)

Showing the pink.

Sorry, Mods.

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Showing the pink.
> 
> Sorry, Mods.
> 
> View attachment 36074



:eat2: Too delish!


----------



## user 23567 (Feb 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wallpaper: Screenshot of a game I'm playing. Rep for who can tell which game...



I know this was old, but I just got here. This is from NFS: Carbon


----------



## user 23567 (Feb 20, 2008)

oh yeah here's my desktop


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2008)

Carnage is one of my favorite villans.


----------



## SummerG (Feb 20, 2008)

My old laptop's screen died... here's what I have on my newer laptop:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, I'm dusting this thread off again. I'm just so in love with my current desktop. Isn't it beautiful? 






And the best part? It's a photo by our very own Kevin (Blackjack). So do what I did, check out his deviantart site, and buy prints! Talent like this (IMHO), deserves our support. I'm sure I made you blush like crazy, Kev. Hope you can live with it!  lol


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 12, 2008)

It sure is, Ginny! Wonder who the excellent photographer might be...
I've also got a new one, but it certainly is not a live photograph. 

View attachment Desktop.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 12, 2008)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Desktops/huegdesklol.jpg

Too big to actually embed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

I love this thread, glad to see it again. I love the feeling of snooping over everyone's shoulders. Here's my current laptop, running a linux desktop. I am NOT a linux geek, in fact it literally took me 20 minutes to figure out how to do a screenshot (sigh). 

View attachment linuxdesktop.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Oct 12, 2008)

i know, there's a lot of crap on my desktop.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

And the home desktop... 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## Haunted (Oct 12, 2008)

I love my Wallpaper 

View attachment myScreenshot.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 12, 2008)

The thingy in the middle is some of my mom's art.

And yes, there is a lot of shite on here...lol


View attachment Desktop.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 12, 2008)

Not much on this one...working with a new Vista interface. I do likes the desktop background tho  

View attachment deskdim..jpg


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is mine, and YES that is my Boyfriend, and NO I wont share...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

My Annie Lennox kick, as well as my habit of keeping useless crap on my desktop, continues.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm glad that I'm generally messy enough to probably (maybe?) not have ocd? However, I want to come over to everyone's house and clean up their desktops! It's one of my things, it makes me crazy and I'm going to be visiting some co-workers computers sometime soon with the shortcut-deleting good times.


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 12, 2008)

DITTO DITTO DITTO My OCD is kicking in with these desktop photos!!



activistfatgirl said:


> I'm glad that I'm generally messy enough to probably (maybe?) not have ocd? However, I want to come over to everyone's house and clean up their desktops! It's one of my things, it makes me crazy and I'm going to be visiting some co-workers computers sometime soon with the shortcut-deleting good times.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

heheheh... I was just noticing I have some of the factory installed crap still on my desktop which I will certainly never use like the Free AOL trial and Dell Jukebox (?). My computer's four + years old.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 12, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Here is mine, and YES that is my Boyfriend, and NO I wont share...



Whats With the Goof Ball in the Filthy Basement


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 12, 2008)

He is my goof ball and he is the freaky brother in the basement who makes his girlfriend scream so loud the sister on the 3rd floor can hear them! So 


Haunted said:


> Whats With the Goof Ball in the Filthy Basement


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly that is my new bunker he is cleaning out getting ready for the depression. He is stocking it full of goodies for me so I wont lose weight while we are all trying to recover. See he knows all my weaknesses like Those new Oreo fudge rings with white chocolate! Im just worried how to keep my 1/2 & 1/2 and other perishables long lasting, and how we are going to make it to taco bell every day...... *worried*


Haunted said:


> Whats With the Goof Ball in the Filthy Basement


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 13, 2008)

Serious Business. 

View attachment internets.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2008)

First, welcome back The Artiste' Formerly Known as Obesus.

Second, if my desktop looks spartan, I just spent 30 minutes cleaning up all the junk icons that were cluttering it up. (The image is from NASA's files.) 

View attachment New Picture.2.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 13, 2008)

As Agent Cooper remarked about Agent Albert Rosenfeld in Twin Peaks..."He walks a difficult and twisted path.." or something like that! You also know that I am all about the Meerkats! Wheeeee! :bow:
(Rare image of Meerkats laying down in cuddle-mode)



moore2me said:


> First, welcome back The Artiste' Formerly Known as Obesus.
> 
> Second, if my desktop looks spartan, I just spent 30 minutes cleaning up all the junk icons that were cluttering it up. (The image is from NASA's files.)



View attachment meerkats.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Halloweeeeeen


View attachment Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## g-squared (Oct 22, 2008)

I really dont think i need to explain how awesome my desktop is.

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## Haunted (Oct 22, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I really dont think i need to explain how awesome my desktop is.
> 
> View attachment 52133



this is gonna give me Nightmares


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 22, 2008)

This has been my desktop for about 6 months now. It's a photo of Thích Qu&#7843;ng &#272;&#7913;c, a Vietnamese Mahayana Buddhist Monk who set himself on fire to protest the persecution of Buddhists by the South Vietnam's Ngô &#272;ình Di&#7879;m administration. I share this photo and story with co workers complain to me that the boss has been mean to them.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 22, 2008)

anna karina :happy:

as seen in my icon. i just love the photo.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 23, 2008)

View attachment 52147


kinda plainsies. kevin barnes from when i saw of montreal in new york earlier in the month 8) best show everrr


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently got tired of my Elvis wallpaper and thought I'd try something new...


----------



## bexy (Oct 23, 2008)

Me and my 2 favourite boys...George and my nephew Joshua

View attachment 52160


----------



## intraultra (Oct 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Me and my 2 favourite boys...George and my nephew Joshua


this is cuute 

mine:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine changes fairly frequently these days...right now I have this illustration of the velveteen rabbit and his friend, Horsey. Clearly, I've regressed rather dramatically into childhood...so much happier there...

I'm sort of fanatical about keeping desktop icons to a minimum, too.


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would post mine but to be fair its the same as Bexys.


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 25, 2008)

Cute, but ultra-creepy....ultra-creepy but cute! I can't decide, so it must be both! Yay! 

View attachment anime.jpg


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 25, 2008)

pretty simple....MY ARTWORK


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Cute, but ultra-creepy....ultra-creepy but cute! I can't decide, so it must be both! Yay!



That is extremely creepy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

He rocks my world.....  

View attachment fairy.JPG


----------



## intraultra (Oct 27, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> pretty simple....MY ARTWORK



wow this is pretty awesome.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I recently got tired of my Elvis wallpaper and thought I'd try something new...


Hey, that's just the Monkeemobile with no side decals and the front part of the roof cut off! 

Fonzie, you sold out...


----------



## Haunted (Nov 15, 2008)

Just Updated






You should see this on my 50" Plasma display:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm on my fiance's laptop at the moment... and him, being as boring as he is has the default windows desktop


----------



## g-squared (Nov 28, 2008)

I changed my desktop so i had to come here and post the new one.






View attachment Picture 2.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Diego (Nov 30, 2008)

My favorite actor, and one of my favorite musicians. :smitten:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 56795


will sheff from okkervil river; i'm in love with this picture (and my new mac :3)


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 11, 2009)

I received a brand new Samsung 22" LCD monitor for Christmas. Alas, a new desktop! The colors depicted in this screen capture do not do it justice. Not sure why. *Shrugs* It's gorgeous, though. 

View attachment Desktop.jpg


----------



## Moley42 (Jan 11, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> I received a brand new Samsung 22" LCD monitor for Christmas. Alas, a new desktop! The colors depicted in this screen capture do not do it justice. Not sure why. *Shrugs* It's gorgeous, though.



Ohhh I like that one.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have mad icons that I don't know anything about.. and a lot that don't even work, sooo, I pretty much just put the ones I use on the other side, as you can see.


----------



## KaliCurves (Jan 12, 2009)

those icons are just shortcuts, you can delete them with out it hurting anything. no need in keeping stuff on there that you dont use or dont know what it is!! lololol


thatgirl08 said:


> I have mad icons that I don't know anything about.. and a lot that don't even work, sooo, I pretty much just put the ones I use on the other side, as you can see.


----------



## KaliCurves (Jan 12, 2009)

Never mind I have just been informed that my other half already PM'ed you!! ROFL We share a brain at times


KaliCurves said:


> those icons are just shortcuts, you can delete them with out it hurting anything. no need in keeping stuff on there that you dont use or dont know what it is!! lololol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2009)

KaliCurves said:


> those icons are just shortcuts, you can delete them with out it hurting anything. no need in keeping stuff on there that you dont use or dont know what it is!! lololol





KaliCurves said:


> Never mind I have just been informed that my other half already PM'ed you!! ROFL We share a brain at times



Haha, yeah, thanks to both of you:]


----------



## Haunted (Jan 13, 2009)

Yet another update


----------



## Ash (Jan 13, 2009)

View attachment Desktop-1.jpg


.................


----------



## djudex (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## g-squared (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd revive this with my latest background.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeee.

View attachment cupcake desktop screencap.jpg


/really girly!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a dual monitor set up....but it only captures the main screen  two 22" wide screens


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 9, 2009)

Everytime I look at this picture, I look at the minimized new article I was reading, then I chuckle like a 4th grader :blush:


----------



## g-squared (May 9, 2009)




----------



## PunkPeach (May 9, 2009)

My desktop is my punk..and his very sweet hawk when it was bigger than it is at the moment. 

View attachment bkgd.jpg


----------



## Ivy (May 9, 2009)

my hero! :happy: 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## ladle (May 9, 2009)

Just a photo 

View attachment screen.jpg


----------



## bufbig (May 10, 2009)

Yay for clutteredness!





BTW, all mac people who are using Grab.. There's an easier way: shift + cmd + 3


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 10, 2009)

My Desktop

View attachment phpgAHAP6AM.jpg


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 10, 2009)

I'm never changing it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2009)

. . 

View attachment desktop now.JPG


----------



## Sugar (May 10, 2009)




----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 10, 2009)

Here's what mine looks like currently.


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

Current dual-screen desktop.. of the Big Room at Carlsbad Caverns Nat'l in New Mexico.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2009)

Chef said:


> Current dual-screen desktop.. of the Big Room at Carlsbad Caverns Nat'l in New Mexico.



Neato! 

I need to capture my desktop at work. It's a new pic from my trip to New England and I love it.


----------



## Haunted (May 21, 2009)

Yeah it's Misty Again !!!! (She's My Muse) 

View attachment Desktop.jpg


----------



## Proner (May 21, 2009)

........... 

View attachment ecran.JPG


----------



## PhatChk (May 21, 2009)

This is my desktop. Anyone that really knows me, knows that I love anime and I love anime boobies! lol


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 21, 2009)

How do you do capture and post the pic?



ladle said:


> Just a photo


----------



## Haunted (May 21, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> How do you do capture and post the pic?



What kind of system or you running Mac has a program called Capture biult into the OS

but any screen cap program would work


----------



## Chode McBlob (May 21, 2009)

Here's my desktop. A photo of me and my friend's big 1/5 scale R/C cars (22 lbs and 19" w x 32" long) running around in the red dust of GA. Mine's the orange one in the lead. 

View attachment DesktopIcons [800x600].jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 21, 2009)

I only use the icons on the left. The others won't let me delete them! :[


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I only use the icons on the left. The others won't let me delete them! :[




Have you tried picking them up and dropping into the recycle bin? Then emptying the bin......?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have you tried picking them up and dropping into the recycle bin? Then emptying the bin......?



Yeah it doesn't work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah it doesn't work.



Now I'm wondering.....

Have you tried running a virus/spyware program lately?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm wondering.....
> 
> Have you tried running a virus/spyware program lately?



Ha, yeah.. it checks my comp everytime I sign on. When I try to delete them it says I don't have administrator rights except I made myself an admin on the comp like, last week so I don't get it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Ha, yeah.. it checks my comp everytime I sign on. When I try to delete them it says I don't have administrator rights except I made myself an admin on the comp like, last week so I don't get it!



Ahhhh I see. Okay, so check and see if you still have admin rights and then restart computer and try deleting again. I take admin rights away from my daughter and don't tell her so she can't be downloading things that cause problems- like that damn myspace IM :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ahhhh I see. Okay, so check and see if you still have admin rights and then restart computer and try deleting again. I take admin rights away from my daughter and don't tell her so she can't be downloading things that cause problems- like that damn myspace IM :doh:



Yeah I'll try that and see if it works. My parents took it away for the same reason originally but this has been my computer solely for the last 3 years or so but yeah, I'll see if restarting helps.. I'm not sure if I have since I gave myself admin rights or not.


----------



## troubadours (May 22, 2009)

View attachment 64157


nice and simple. andrew bird<3


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 22, 2009)

I've never contributed on this thread, but felt like it today as I changed my wallpaper. I haven't decided for sure on this one yet, but I thought it post-worthy. 

View attachment desktop.JPG


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2009)

My Second Obsession <3


----------



## PhatChk (May 22, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> This is my desktop. Anyone that really knows me, knows that I love anime and I love anime boobies! lol



Like photo-bucket erased my last screenshot. I took a new one.


----------



## Tanuki (May 23, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Like photo-bucket erased my last screenshot. I took a new one.



Oooo Love it!


----------



## disaster117 (May 25, 2009)

View attachment 64372


Obsession. :smitten:


----------



## 1300 Class (May 25, 2009)

Nothing special. Messy, but I know where everything is..


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 31, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm 

View attachment desktop.JPG


----------



## StarWitness (May 31, 2009)

The background is _Mad Men_ fanart of Joan and the copier by Dyna Moe.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 1, 2009)

Jinzo Ningen


----------



## Ivy (Jun 1, 2009)

my hotel for dogs dvd is pretty much always in my computer and ready to be watched at any moment. true story.  

View attachment ivysdesktop.jpg


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 1, 2009)

I picked a painting by Robert Williams as my desktop background. 

View attachment 090707-7.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 1, 2009)

Ivy said:


> my hotel for dogs dvd is pretty much always in my computer and ready to be watched at any moment. true story.



:wubu: That's one of my favorite movies now!


----------



## Ivy (Jun 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> :wubu: That's one of my favorite movies now!



mine too! i have watched it about 9 times in the past two weeks. i am a nerd.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 1, 2009)

Ivy said:


> mine too! i have watched it about 9 times in the past two weeks. i am a nerd.



My boyfriend hates me for it.
My pug goes crazy when it's on.


----------



## chublover350 (Jul 3, 2009)

minez

i love zombies


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## intraultra (Jul 4, 2009)

i love it but have had it forever...time to change.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Deven (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's my desktop:


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Current Desktop~


----------



## chublover350 (Jul 6, 2009)

Chef said:


> Current dual-screen desktop.. of the Big Room at Carlsbad Caverns Nat'l in New Mexico.



theres a program called ultramon....i have it for my dual set up, thats if you dont have it already


----------



## Little Rock (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Big Sea  

View attachment cats.jpg


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi. 
These are my desktops... of my several operative systems...hehe  

View attachment Desk_win1.JPG


View attachment schermata1.jpg


View attachment schermata2.jpg


View attachment schermata4a.jpg


View attachment screen1.jpg


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 8, 2009)

View attachment desktop.JPG


Downhill of course.


----------

